# cadê



## Félix Ferrer

hola, que significa "cadè"


----------



## Philippe1185

_cadê_

_cadê _é freqüentemente usado na língua falada no Brasil e quer dizer "Qué es de...?" o "Dónde está....? 

por ezemplo: 

cadê Isabel? sumiu de novo? (dónde está Isabel? desapareció de nuevo?) 
cadê você? (qué es de ti?)


----------



## Alandria

"Cadê" significa "onde está...?", tem origem da expressão "que é feito de".


----------



## azul84

Olá pessoal!
Somente para complementar o que foi dito anteriormente pelos colegas, segue abaixo a definição do Titio Aurélio.

Cadê
1. Bras. Fam. Pop. V. _quede_: 
“Ó Fulô? Ó Fulô? / Cadê meu lenço de rendas, / cadê meu cinto, meu broche, / cadê meu terço de ouro / que teu Sinhô me mandou?” (Jorge de Lima, _Obra Completa_, I, p. 293); “Foi dali à pia... e cadê água?” (Moreira Campos, _Portas Fechadas_, p. 203).

quede
[Que é (feito) de.] 
1.Bras. Fam. Pop. F. empregada interrogativamente no sentido de: _que é de? onde está?_; 
“Quede aquela menina chamada Naná, que tremia de medo com as histórias de lobisomens e de mulas-sem-cabeça?” (Ciro dos Anjos, _Montanha_, p. 355.) [Var. _quede _(ê), _quedê_, _cadê_. Cf. _que de_.]

Abraços.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Félix Ferrer said:


> hola, ¿qué significa "cadê"?


 
¡Hola Ferre! Bienvenido al foro portugués-español, paisano.

Mira:

Cadê você?- ¿Dónde está usted?
Cadê meu amor tão bonito?- ¿Dóndes está mi amor tan bonito?
Cadê minha felicidade?- ¿Dónde está mi felicidad?

Y por allí va.

Esas son las que sé que leíste.

Beijos, até mais.


----------



## Odinh

'Quede' é usado no interior de Minas.


----------



## MOC

"Quede" também é usado aqui. Não digo que seja habitual em todo Portugal. Muito provavelmente não, mas onde vivo agora, não é de todo incomum ouvi-lo.


----------



## Odinh

Já 'cadê' não se usa em Portugal de jeito nenhum?


----------



## MOC

Tenho ideia de já ter ouvido, mas é uma daquelas expressões que soam "brasileiras".


----------



## Macunaíma

Em Diamantina fala-se _quedê._


----------



## Odinh

Por aqui se fala 'quéde'.


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> Por aqui se fala 'quéde'.



Idem.


----------



## leolino

Só a título de curiosidade, _cadê_, em búlgaro, significa "onde".

Não significa "onde está...?", como em português. "Onde está" seria _cadê_ _ê...?_
A pronúncia é quase igual.


----------



## laurill_24_mza

hola no encuentro el significado de _cadê você, eu já cansei de ter que procurar._ es una canción de forfun, le agradeceria a quien me pudiera ayudar.Muy bueno este sitio, siempre me metia acá para traducir y hoy decidi registrarme. saludos


----------



## Carfer

'¿_Dónde estás?_'


----------



## Mangato

Bienvenido/ da.

Cadê es un interrogación popular brasileira.  Creo que es una corrupción de pronunciar _*que é de* = que es de,  o donde está_


----------



## okporip

(...)
*Cadê *você?
Que nunca mais apareceu aqui
Que não voltou pra me fazer sorrir
E nem ligou
(...)

(trecho da canção "Cadê você", de Leandro e Leonardo).


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Macunaíma said:


> Em Diamantina fala-se _quedê._



Eu não o sabia!  A pronúncia no Brasil muda tanto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Eu não o sabia!  A pronúncia no Brasil muda tanto?


São regionalismos. Cada região tem sua forma de falar, suas expressões, seu sotaque. Afinal, o Brasil é um país 17 vezes maior que a Espanha, por exemplo.


----------



## Vanda

Na minha região também: zona da mata mineira, dizemos quedê...


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> São regionalismos. Cada região tem sua forma de falar, suas expressões, seu sotaque. Afinal, o Brasil é um país 17 vezes maior que a Espanha, por exemplo.



Sim, concordo plenamente Who. Mas também porque houve muitos imigrantes no Brasil o século passado (Italianos, Alemães, Japoneses...) e que isso mudou a fonetica do português. Quê acha?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Sim, concordo plenamente Who. Mas também porque houve muitos imigrantes no Brasil o século passado (Italianos, Alemães, Japoneses...) e que isso mudou a fonetica do português. Quê acha?


Não mudou a fonética do português. Alterou sotaques, especialmente no Estado de S.Paulo por influência de japoneses, americanos e italianos; no Sul pelos italianos e alemães; no Rio, pelos portugueses da Corte. Mas Minas Gerais, os Mato Grossos, Goiás, Nordeste, etc. receberam pouquíssima influência estrangeira. Seus sotaques se desenvolveram regionalmente.
A fonética brasileira se modificou da portuguesa muito antes da vinda dos primeiros imigrantes. Não sei explicar como isso aconteceu, mas esse assunto é uma grande curiosidade que tenho.


----------



## Vanda

Mesmo assim, WhoSoyeu, o buraco é mais embaixo - como diz o ditado. Vejamos minha cidade: formada praticamente por 50% de imigrantes italianos e 50% por libaneses (claro que estou exagerando, mas é a impressão que se tem), nos inícios do século 20. E assim, praticamente,a região em volta. Ah, sem contar, que os poucos fazendeiros de origem portuguesa possuíam escravos trazidos do Rio...e os índios que habitavam a região. Ou seja, é uma miscelânea danada, que vai se saber. É muita influência de tudo quanto é lado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu acredito (pura especulação minha) que os sotaques brasileiro e hispano-americano tenham surgido da influência indígena, que suavizou os sotaques originais. É a única explicação que encontro para que tanto o espanhol quanto o português tenham se aproximado tanto no que a sotaque se refere, na América.


----------



## Vanda

Verdade. Quando a gente visita o Rio Grande do Sul e ouve os gaúchos, os descendentes indígenas e os paraguaios na divisa com Foz, vê ou fica imaginando quem influenciou quem.


----------



## anaczz

Who, lembre-se que por cerca de dois séculos após o descobrimento, a língua mais falada no Brasil por todos, incluindo os portugueses e as pessoas trazidas da África como escravas, era a língua brasílica ou língua geral tupi, que só perdeu o  lugar para o português quando o Marquês de Pombal proibiu seu uso, já em 1700 e tanto. Mesmo depois disso, até a vinda da família real, o Brasil esteve muito isolado de Portugal e foi desenvolvendo seu modo de falar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

anaczz said:


> Who, lembre-se que por cerca de dois séculos após o descobrimento, a língua mais falada no Brasil por todos, incluindo os portugueses e as pessoas trazidas da África como escravas, era a língua brasílica ou língua geral tupi, que só perdeu o  lugar para o português quando o Marquês de Pombal proibiu seu uso, já em 1700 e tanto. Mesmo depois disso, até a vinda da família real, o Brasil esteve muito isolado de Portugal e foi desenvolvendo seu modo de falar.


Não posso lembrar, porque não sabia disso, Ana.  Mas com essa dica, vou começar a pesquisar na internet. 
Obrigado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bom, para começar este artigo está bom.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Verdade WhoSoyEu, acho o português Brasileiro mais parecido ao castelhano falado na America Latina como o castelhano riopratense (o da Argentina). P.S: Por pura curiosidade, o quê é español *Latam*? Um regionalismo? _Conheço um português do Norte (Trás-Os-Montes) e ele fala sempre a "v" como a "v" castelhana pronunciando-a como uma "b". Eu disse para ele que a "v" se pronunciava como a "v" francesa mas ele disse-me que não. Acho que ele deve ser influenciado pelo galego._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Español LatAm" do meu perfil significa "espanhol latino americano". Usei essa expressão (que não é usual) para distingui-lo do espanhol da Espanha.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Español LatAm" do meu perfil significa "espanhol latino americano". Usei essa expressão (que não é usual) para distingui-lo do espanhol da Espanha.



Era óbvio, por quê eu não achei nisso mais cedo?!  Agradeço você por me ter respondido e esclarecido isso.


----------

